
Ask HN: Best Vim Inspired Tools - Exorust
For me the Vim Key-bindings are really beautiful. If you use tools that have the same binding or follow the Vim principles in any way please show us!
======
proxyrocks
Does vi mode in my terminal count?

~~~
Exorust
Sure, you mean `set -o vi`

